# for sale aquaone AR850



## Andy n Claire (Jan 5, 2008)

I am selling my Aquaone AR850 tropical tank set up 160 l . baught 2006 The beautiful curved glass front allows you maximum viewing potential. Three reflector lights offer ambience and allow plants to grow.

However, the main attraction of this aquarium is the wet and dry filter system built into the hood. This system is biologically far more capable than internal filters normally found on small to medium sized aquaria due to the obvious higher oxygen intake of an open system compared to one submersed in the aquarium.

Maintenance of the filters is easy. No immersing your hand in the aquarium to remove difficult internal filters. You open the lid and with the pump switched off, there is not even water, just media cartridges to remove and clean. This style of filtration has also proven to be extremely sufficient on salt water systems.
The above tank open filtration bed combined with the spray bar ensures maximum oxygen available to the nitrosomas bacteria thus means better oxidisation of ammonia and toxins.

Tank Specifications
Height 60cm
Width 80cm
Depth 40cm

Cabinet Specifications
Height 70cm
Width 76cm
Depth 40cm

• High quality floated glass for maximum clarity and strength
• Seamless viewing due to curved corners
• Wet and dry trickle filtration system integrated into the hood provides excellent biological, mechanical and chemical filtration and reduces the technical equipment in the tank
• Efficient reflector lighting unit built in
• Good access for feeding and maintenance
• All connections included in the set

The cabinet is manufactured from MDF rather than chipboard so possesses greater strength and resilience to water and condensation effects. The cabinet is finished in an attractive beech finish.
The tank is silver,included in this sale is a heater, pump,trickle filter,the three bulb lighting in the hood, all the ceramic filter material,, ship ornament for decoration also with it is a breeding tank and net and heater i have various fish in there 2 from live bearers to gourami also a plec dunno what kind its miniture grows to about 6in i have 2 of them,all my fish are going to be sold to my lfs so if ne one intrest,

This would be the perfect set up for anyone wanting to have an additional tank or set up from scratch.

Buyer to collect from redcar area viewing can be arranged.



looking around £250 for the tank set up 


ne one intrested email me to [email protected] as it may take time for me to check my pm as i work,
also i can be contacted on 07982241477










Reduced: 50% of original size [ 1010 x 758 ] - Click to view full image


----------

